# Poway in SD: moving with 2 children; schools and renting



## GTO (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, Could you please help me.

My family are moving to San Diego from Europe, with two girls, 8 and 4 yers old. We have been told that Poway is a very nice area to live (my husband will be working down town).

Do you think that is true? - or do you recommend other areas?

The older girl is interested in Soccer, handball, painting, singing and acting and the younger one in gymnastics and singing. We would prefere a house with 4-5 bedrooms, dont need a swiming pool.

Can you help me to recommend schools for the girls and area in Pompay to rent a house? How much does it cost to rent and put the girls to school? I assume the older will go to elementary school. What about the younger one, she will be 5 years ond mid of December.

p.s. others have recommended Del Mar

Lots of thanks

Gudrun


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't really know the San Diego area very well, so I can't give you real specific information, however, a few comments about what you've asked about:

For the girls, handball is probably the one activity you won't find in the US. (They do seem to field a handball team for the Olympics, so maybe you'll luck into the one area of the US that has handball.) Soccer, and gymnastics should be no problem, however. Painting, singing (lots of chorales and choirs in the schools) and definitely acting and amateur theater should be easy to find just about anywhere, either in the schools or as part of after-schools activities and clubs.

For information about the schools, you may want to check with the real estate agents. Even if they don't post rentals online, many of the house for sale listings include information about the local public schools (since it's a huge selling point for houses in the US). Drill down a bit through the listing and often you can find the real estate agency's source for school information - statistics, rankings, class sizes and that sort of thing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know the San Diego area that well (although I lived in Rancho Bernardo for a few months), but the Poway area has a decent reputation, and as I recall, the schools are said to be quite good. The school district's website can be viewed at Poway Unified School District -Home page. 

Del Mar is lovely, closer to the ocean, and has some decent waterfront restaurants - unfortunately I don't know much about it aside from that. Its school district website is at The New Del Mar Union School District Web Site.

Elementary and secondary public education in the US is free. To enter kindergarten in California in the 2011-2012 school year, your daughter must be 5 years old by December 2. If not, she will probably be eligble to enroll in a half-day or full-day preschool program - you should check to see if the program in which you are interested charges tuition or not.

The real problem I see is that if your husband is working downtown, he's going to have a terrible commute to and from Poway - traffic between downtown San Diego and its northern suburbs is absolutely horrendous. I don't know how bad the Del Mar/downtown commute is - it seems to me there was a light rail system that ran up the coast, but I don't know whether it passes by Del Mar or whether it is really practical for commuting. If he already knows any of his colleagues in the area, he should check with them to see what they think of the commuting situation.

Generally speaking, the San Diego area is very expensive, but the weather and the natural beauty help to make up for the pain of the cost of living.

Good luck finding your new home.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Check out 

City of Poway : Home

this gives plenty of info about Poway.

Also if you google for rentals in Poway plenty of sites come up.

South Poway has smaller properties than North Poway.

Rancho Bernardo is also a nice area with good schools.


----------



## GTO (Mar 15, 2011)

thank you all


----------

